# Sydney Trip - October Long Weekend?



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Hello again,

After enjoying the last trip so much I am returning for the October long weekend and am keen to up the ante and fish a slightly different situation, after recommendations on locations from other people I am keen to sit back and watch people plan a trip and pop along...

Anywhere I can bottom bash some Squid / Pillies, throw some SP's and jig a sabiki rig?!?

My only requirement would be Saturday or Sunday ( Sunday is preferred ), If I cant match my timing with what's going on I will just return to H & C for a quick run. The Quest is coming this time without the missus so I wont be pushed for time as such, given that I am in Homebush Bay so wont want to travel 1hr + each way... Am I being too difficult?

Look forward to a discussion,


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Paffoh,
I'll probably visit Balmoral Beach 4.30-5.00 a.m. on Sunday morning.I park near the beachside kiosk.To get there you drive to Mosman...turn left down the steep hill...hit the t and turn right...park 30 meters before you hit the ovals carpark.Tailor on the troll,...trevally and flatties on the drift-but all within Sydney harbour confines.I'm always happy to chat to akff people on the water...any other suggestions anyone???
Regards,
johnny


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

arrrrrr, whens the long weekend??? :shock: :?


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

kraley said:


> show your long reef or bluefish point.


No, on second thought no comment is required.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

With the seas looking fairly flat, I'll be looking to get out at Long Reef on Saturday and Monday mornings. Right near the end of Anzac Ave, Collaroy, past the golf clubhouse. Launch next to the boat ramp. Probably close to your 1hr limit on drive time though. Wind will be 10-15kt so a drogue will be very useful unless you intend trolling


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Paff, i am tied up with a family birthday all day sunday , but would be available gentelmans hours on sat morning or monday morning if you wanted to fish locally Hen and Chixs , let me know your thoughts mate


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Hmmm this is hard,

Perhaps I will just head to H & C bay @ Gentlemen hours, nothing set in stone yet but I could do Saturday morning depending if I bring 'Mary Jane' or not, if the Outfitter rears its ugly head then I will be forced to do Sunday. Either way im going for a fish again...

Still, I will have a look on google maps Dave and try and plot a path that wont involve much fiddling around although double figure knots turn me off considering the following. Not owning a drogue is a pain and something I have not invested in yet, im sure when I head coastal more frequently I will buy one and make an anchor trolley for the Quest.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Drogues....Do those reuseable heavy duty shopping bags on 4 metres of rope work as drogues.Anyone rate them?
johnny


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

johnny said:


> Drogues....Do those reuseable heavy duty shopping bags on 4 metres of rope work as drogues.Anyone rate them?
> johnny


It works Johnny. I have a heavy duty SS snap on my anchor rope and just swap between the anchor and drogue according to need. Saves having extra rope on board


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Paff,

Would love to join you but am away working all weekend. Hope H&C or Rodd Pt turn it on for you more than it has for the mid-week guys of late. Avagoodweegend!!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

It has been decided and it shall be done...

H & C bay once again will hopefully produce the goods, bringing the Outfitter again and Claire for a fish on Saturday and possibly Sunday ( Around the same time Bazz? ) about 10:30ish launching same location as previous. Hoping to land some slightly bigger Bream if Steve isnt harrasing the population, perhaps another HOF Whiting could be on the cards? ( Or anything else using Soft plastics / Gulp / Hard bodies! )... Anyone know when High Tide is for this location? ( Derr, I will google search ).

If you can make it for a fish Saturday Bazz that would be sweet, if not I will go Sunday anyway.

Peril I am sorry mate but cant do Rod Point, the more I drive in Sydney the more confidence I will get and really should be up a LOT more over the next coming year including attending the Iron Maiden concert in February 2008... Thanks again for the input guys and turn the weather on for me, or else!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Paff, sat sounds good , so i will be at the bay at 10.30 , and this time i will not be having the horror day i had last time , so , look out fish , hey Occy , Devo , kraley , diveyak , what you guys doing , how about joining us for a fish :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey Paff, would be great to catch up for a fish, Saturday is out with work but Monday Gentlemans hours with Bazzo is on!!!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Psycho Sydney drivewrs, grrrr lol

Paul,

Not sure if we will stay overnight Sunday for a Monday fish, I will be sure to update this thread and send you a PM if we can mate... Would be good to meet up again man so you can fill me in on all the goss ( What im not sure, you tell me! ).

Bazz,

Not propositioning Claire this time or no fish for you, you know what happened last time ( You caught nada! ).

Saturday 10:30 it is...


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

No Paff , i'll be good , i promise , if thats the reason i had the day i did last time , i will never look at another woman :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Bloody wind, grrrrrr!

Bailed on todays attempt, met Bazz for a chat at destination anyway but 20 knots little too much... Going to try again tommorow at 10am for another H & C Bay session, still not sure about Monday morning though.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

10am today postponed, being draged to Paddy's market instead! 

Good news is I am off to see a man about a SOL rod after... <drool>

Depending on wind I may go fish the run out around 12 - 1pm...


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

paffoh said:


> Good news is I am off to see a man about a SOL rod after... <drool>


NICE!!!! im a little bit jealous Paff :lol:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

No fishing for me, bahhhhh...

The rod though, mmmmmm 20% off too... Bought it!

WInds forecast to get stronger, wont bother tommorow morning ( Ill just escape this place instead ).

Thanks to all for contributing to this thread, good luck tommorow Dave and Bazz ( And Paul if you go with them ), fully intend to catch up sooner than later if not at one of the upcoming AKFF holiday trip adventure thingys...

PS - I hate Paramatta road, with a passion!


----------

